# párpados portugueses?



## magdala

Hola amigos!
Estaba leyendo un libro de Gabriel G. Márquez, cuando me topé con esta frase que me produjo algún cosquilleo mental: 
 “No tenía más de veinticinco años, y era esbelta y dorada, con unos *párpados portugueses* que la hacían más distantes, y a cualquier hombre le hubiera bastado con sólo las migajas de la ternura que ella le prodigaba al hijo.”
Me pregunto a qué se estaría refiriendo Gabriel con “*párpados portugueses”? *Acaso éstos son diferentes de los demás? Estaría pensando en alguien en concreto? Alguna portuguesa reconocida mundialmente que sirviese como referencia, como p.ej. Amália Rodrigues, cuyos párpados son ligeramente hundidos? O simplemente, se trata de una artimaña literaria para envolver la protagonista de un aura de misterio?
Qué pensáis?
Saludos literarios


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Olá Mag !!
Lendo o texto, não sei bem porque, me veio a idéia de pálpebras com bastante cílios escuros.
De repente, não tem absolutamente nada a ver com o que o autor quis passar ...


----------



## FranParis

Eu, porém, acho mais apropriada a hipótese da Magdala. Os olhos semi-cerrados da Amália me parecem adaptar-se ao contexto, dando à personagem uma certa distanciação...


----------



## Outsider

Por mim, não imagino o que ele poderia querer dizer com "pálpebras portuguesas". Talvez lendo a história toda...


----------



## magdala

*Outsider*, não adianta ler a história toda porque se trata de um personagem fugaz que apenas ocupa duas páginas e do qual não se volta a falar. Mas de qualquer maneira o título é: “El amor en los tiempos del cólera”

*FranParis*, eu falei da Amália como poderia ter falado da Dulce Pontes, na Rosa Mota, Mariza, (mas todas estas são recentes e o livro já tem 20 anos, por isso estou a tentar lembrar-me de alguma portuguesa conhecida da idade da Amália, por se mais próxima à do autor e, mas não sei se este será o bom caminho....

*Ricardo*, a ideia dos cílios escuros pode ter algum fundamento. Lembro-me agora de ter ouvido algures por um estrangeiro que as portuguesas são imaginadas por eles como mulheres encorpadas, morenas, peludas, mamudas e de generoso bigode. Mas neste caso acho que não coincide com a descrição do Gabriel: "era esbelta y dorada".


----------



## jazyk

> Lembro-me agora de ter ouvido algures por um estrangeiro que as portuguesas são imaginadas por eles como mulheres encorpadas, morenas, *peludas*, mamudas e de *generoso bigode*.


Hahahaha, dizemos isto aqui no Brasil de vez em quando também. Não sei se tem algum fundamento. Já ouvi o mesmo das mexicanas.


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> Hahahaha, dizemos isto aqui no Brasil de vez em quando também. Não sei se tem algum fundamento. Já ouvi o mesmo das mexicanas.


Aposto que pensaste em Fridda Kalo!


----------



## jazyk

Pois é, por incrível que pareça, não.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Eu li párpados mas entendi pestana, cílio. Imaginei uma mulher de sobrancelhas largas e cílios longos. As duas coisas fazem com que os párpados sejam misteriosos.

Que seja esbelta e dourada, não é contraditório para mim. Ela pode ser esbelta e de pele dourada, e pode ou não ser morena.


----------



## magdala

Lucia Adamoli said:


> Eu li párpados mas entendi pestana, cílio. Imaginei uma mulher de sobrancelhas largas e cílios longos. As duas coisas fazem com que os párpados sejam misteriosos.
> 
> Que seja esbelta e dourada, não é contraditório para mim. Ela pode ser esbelta e de pele dourada, e pode ou não ser morena.


 
É verdade Lucia,  pode ser-se esbelta e dourada e ter a pele morena. Mas a mulher portuguesa, à partida, não costuma ser dourada (ou loura) a não ser tingido. Neste caso até poderia ser loura (oxigenada), de pele morena, sobrancelhas povoadas, cilios espessos, e párpados...? Continuamos com o problema inicial: Como são os párpados da mulher portuguesa?
Alguem tem mais sugestões?
Agradecida.


----------



## jazyk

Acabei de descobrir que párpado também existe em português (em português nunca o tinha ouvido, em espanhol, sim, claro), mas meu dicionário diz que é desusado. É muito usado em Portugal?


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> Acabei de descobrir que párpado também existe em português (em português nunca o tinha ouvido, em espanhol, sim, claro), mas meu dicionário diz que é desusado. É muito usado em Portugal?


Que eu saiba, não jazyk. Mas o meu lapsus foi ocasionado pela mistura que existe no meu cerebro das duas línguas. sorry!
Acho que já tinha avisado anteriormente que eu era uma pessoa muito distraída, ou não? Não adianta perseguir-me pelos meus erros linguísticos porque vais cansar-te, acredita. Ficarás sem fôlego!


----------



## jazyk

Não a estou perseguindo. Quero simplesmente aprender e toda vez que vejo alguma palavra que desconheço, fico encantado e gosto de aprofundar-me nela, nos seus pormenos, na sua etimologia e por aí vai.


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> Não a estou perseguindo. Quero simplesmente aprender e toda vez que vejo alguma palavra que desconheço, fico encantado e gosto de aprofundar-me nela, nos seus pormenos, na sua etimologia e por aí vai.


Tá bom jazyk! eu tava brincando!


----------

